# für alle Mutti´s die vergessen wurden!



## Steffen (11. Mai 2008)

Einen schönen Muttertag!


----------



## Suse (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: für alle Mutti´s die vergessen wurden!*

Vielen Dank auch...
Mein Kind ist bei Wuzzel...
als wenn das seine Mutter wäre


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: für alle Mutti´s die vergessen wurden!*

Hi,

mir hat grad meine Nachbarin zum Muttertag gratuliert. Die ist man grad 5 Jahre jünger als ich  :


----------

